# Too Tall & Too Heavy?



## LoriF

Some people say no more than 20% of the horses body weight. That's including saddles and everything. Some people say that they can carry more. I think that an Arabian would be fine but I wouldn't look at something that has dainty toothpick legs. 
As far as your height, I don't think that it matters as long as your feet are not dragging on the ground.


----------



## ApuetsoT

Also look at how the back is structured. Short broad backs can support more weight. Height is only part of the equation. My horse is 17.2 but I wouldn't want any more than 150-160LBS on him because he has a long angular back and weak loin connection.


----------



## horselovinguy

What needs to be taken into consideration is the build of the horse you are referring to.
A short-backed horse can carry more weight it is told.
A quiet rider is also far easier for a horse to carry than one losing their balance, bouncing around and hanging on the face through reins...
A quiet rider is much more do-able than one who is obnoxious in their body control.
As far as your size...
I see many a tall man astride horses often with no bad effects or issue.
Your height and weight, as long as you are the quiet bodied rider to me is a non-issue for many animals.

_just sayin.._
Look specifically at the Paso Fino breed, also look at the reining horses who carry large men on some horses of small stature...you are not much different if at all. :|
My one concession to size is a well-fitting saddle is a absolute must to spread your weight over a larger surface area...and a proper saddle pad under that saddle.

:runninghorse2:_..._
_jmo...
_


----------



## QtrBel

"Also look at how the back is structured. Short broad backs can support more weight. Height is only part of the equation. My horse is 17.2 but I wouldn't want any more than 150-160LBS on him because he has a long angular back and weak loin connection."


Many think drafts and draft crosses are perfect for bigger riders because of their sheer mass. So very not true. Because of hitch breeding and breeding long/weak draft to long/weak TB or other there are many tall horses that seem giant because of their height but really need someone less than the 10% range when you add in tack and all the extras. As others have said - look at build and bone. There are some really stout Arabians out there. They aren't built like a draft pony but they have short, strong backs and dense bone in their legs that give them the ability to carry more than you think they would. You also want to look at the fitness level and age of the horse. What is the size of the person that regularly rides the horse and how conditioned (what is it conditioned for) is the animal?


----------



## jaydee

I had an Arabian and rode some Arabians some years ago and although they were only 14.2 max they were much bigger built than the Arabians tend to be now.
A 6ft 4 person would have their legs dangling in mid air on most of them!! 
At 5ft 9 you might find something built well enough that you look OK on it and if you drop your weight down that would help the horse but why not just look for something thats taller and sturdier - plenty of nice part bred Arabians about that would fit that description.


----------



## bsms

Depends on the Arabian. Mia was 15.3 hands, 900 lbs, and she NEVER acted tired from hauling my 180 lbs + tack. I'm 5'8". She was an old school Arabian, though. Her sire was born in 1968. 








​ 
Trooper is 3/4 Arabian & 1/4 Appy. He's hauled 200 lb guys for 12 hour days in the mountains, as his half-brothers continue to do. They are ranch-bred, though. Not modern show horses. Bandit is half-Arabian, half-Mustang. He was probably around 800 lbs when this picture was taken. 15.0 hands. I bought a new cinch for him today, 2" bigger, but he's still probably 875 tops:









​If you plan on a specific sport, then things might change. There are also Arabians I wouldn't consider getting on. Not all Arabian mares are like Mia. Heck, Bandit's Arabian sire looked pretty small next to her:
​


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

My DH is about 6 ft tall and weighs about 190-205 depending on the day and how naughty he's been about snacking. He rides my purebred Arab, SVS Il Divo. No problem. Cloney, the horse, is about 15.2-3 hh, he's plenty big enough to carry him and they look good together. DH also rides Western Dressage, so that saddle's no light weight either.


----------



## jaydee

bsms said:


> Depends on the Arabian. Mia was 15.3 hands, 900 lbs, and she NEVER acted tired from hauling my 180 lbs + tack. I'm 5'8". She was an old school Arabian, though. Her sire was born in 1968.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Trooper is 3/4 Arabian & 1/4 Appy. He's hauled 200 lb guys for 12 hour days in the mountains, as his half-brothers continue to do. They are ranch-bred, though. Not modern show horses. Bandit is half-Arabian, half-Mustang. He was probably around 800 lbs when this picture was taken. 15.0 hands. I bought a new cinch for him today, 2" bigger, but he's still probably 875 tops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​If you plan on a specific sport, then things might change. There are also Arabians I wouldn't consider getting on. Not all Arabian mares are like Mia. Heck, Bandit's Arabian sire looked pretty small next to her:
> ​


15.3 is tall for an Arabian and 5ft 8 isn't 6ft 4 - the height of the OP's father who apparently rode Arabians. 
My 6ft 2 son rode a couple of pure and part breds at a top barn near us one winter and hated them because they were so narrow yet his own horse is a 15.1 cob

Sorry Dreamcatcher - I rarely disagree with you but that tall man on the smallish Arabian isn't a good fit - he looks completely under-horsed.
I also think that you look under-horsed on both of the horses you've owned/own bsms - more because your horses are narrow than that they aren't very tall.
Maybe that's because as a Brit I'm used to men riding taller horses because there's no shortage of them over there. Arabians aren't so popular and still very much a 'poor relation' in the UK showing world.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

jaydee said:


> 15.3 is tall for an Arabian and 5ft 8 isn't 6ft 4 - the height of the OP's father who apparently rode Arabians.
> My 6ft 2 son rode a couple of pure and part breds at a top barn near us one winter and hated them because they were so narrow yet his own horse is a 15.1 cob
> 
> Sorry Dreamcatcher - I rarely disagree with you but that tall man on the smallish Arabian isn't a good fit - he looks completely under-horsed.
> I also think that you look under-horsed on both of the horses you've owned/own bsms - more because your horses are narrow than that they aren't very tall.
> Maybe that's because as a Brit I'm used to men riding taller horses because there's no shortage of them over there. Arabians aren't so popular and still very much a 'poor relation' in the UK showing world.


In England you do want bigger horses. Here in America we're not so focused on that. Cloney takes up my husband's leg better than most of the Quarter Horses, they are slab sided where Cloney has a big heart girth and well sprung ribs. He also takes very good care of my husband, I wouldn't trust any of our non-Arabians to carry him around like he does. According to British standards, I would say that you'd think MOST Americans are underhorsed, most of us are not riding 16+ hand horses. In fact, those are actually pretty few and far between except for specialized uses like jumping and maybe Dressage, though what I'm seeing at the shows is a trend to a lot smaller horse because they're more agile. They don't have as flashy movement as some of the big Warmbloods, but they can over all maneuver better. And they're a lot less intimidating to most folks as well.

Oh and the ridden pic is Cloney as a 3 year old at around 15 hands. In the awards pic, that's my husband standing next to him, he's about 5 in that pic. He's plenty tall and wide enough to carry DH or me.


----------



## AnitaAnne

It depends on the horse. Most Endurance or Ranch breed Arabians are going to be strong and wide backed with solid legs. Look at most endurance rider/horse combinations and you will see a lot of feet hanging well below the horse's belly. 

Endurance horses are ridden over rough terrain for 25-100 miles in a days time. Most all are Arabians or part Arabians. 


It also depends on your abilities, as good riders know how to help a horse in sticky situations unlike newbies that may wobble and unbalance a horse. 


Most horses will quickly let your know if you are too big for them. Listen to the horse :smile:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I forgot to mention, at his height, my husband isn't particularly tall by American standards.


----------



## 4horses

My Foxtrotter is as stout as she is tall. She is about 14.3 hands and very wide built. What you want is Thick Legs. The thicker the better. I would swear she has some draft in her somewhere way way back. 



Arabians, in my opinion, tend to be fine boned. So do some Paso Finos (but not all). 



What you want: Thick legs, short back, wide built. Avoid too much muscle or height- as the larger/taller the horse's upper body, the more weight is going to be placed on the horse's legs. 



Larger horses tend to have more soundness problems. A bigger horse is going to have more pounds per square inch placed on the bones in the leg. 



Soundness is very important, as is conformation. Pass on anything with crooked legs, as that reduces weight carrying capacity and may increase the risk of early onset arthritis.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> My DH is about 6 ft tall and weighs about 190-205 depending on the day and how naughty he's been about snacking. He rides my purebred Arab, SVS Il Divo. No problem. Cloney, the horse, is about 15.2-3 hh, he's plenty big enough to carry him and they look good together. DH also rides Western Dressage, so that saddle's no light weight either.


I must admit to drooling over this horse Cloney, he is a Beauty!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

AnitaAnne said:


> I must admit to drooling over this horse Cloney, he is a Beauty!!


Thank you, we are very attached to our Clonester! He's smart and hilarious and very mischievous too.


----------



## QtrBel

@4horses It isn't always about thickness of bone in the leg. Thick is good but density is also important. Arabians have much denser bone so a well bred Arabian with fine looking legs may well be stronger than a horse with thicker bone of another breed.


----------



## bsms

jaydee said:


> ...I also think that you look under-horsed on both of the horses you've owned/own bsms - more because your horses are narrow than that they aren't very tall...


The point was that my horses don't agree with your assessment. They have had no trouble with me, any more than the ranch horses have had trouble carrying sheepherders for 25 mile days in the mountains. When theory doesn't fit facts, the theory is wrong. Not the facts.



> "A survey in the Journal of Veterinary Behaviour found that very few riders are aware that it is recommended that a rider weighs about 10% of the horses weight and that the rider should not exceed 15% of the horses weight. "
> 
> Are you the right weight for your horse? ? Horse Clips
> 
> "RoR’s policy states that “as a general guide”, the weight of rider and saddle should be no more than 17% of the horse’s optimum bodyweight, “consistent with a body condition score of 3/5”. It adds that this means a 500kg thoroughbred can carry up to 13.5 stone."
> 
> https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/ror-disqualify-overweight-riders-shows-602442
> 
> "The guidelines in Dr Randle’s research state that the “optimum” weight for a rider is less than 10 per cent the weight of their mount (US guidelines say 20 per cent). With the average stable horse weighing 500kg to 600kg (79 to 94 stone) this means a rider should weigh 60kg (9.4 stone). [Note: means I would need to weigh under 85 lbs to ride Bandit...]
> 
> But since horses have been lugging heavy loads for centuries – armour; carriages; caravans – you’d have thought they’d be used to it by now.
> 
> Not so, says Julian Marczak, chairman of the Association of British Riding Schools. “A horse’s back is precious,” he warns. “The combination of a heavy rider and an incorrect saddle fitting is enough to put a horse out of work, long-term. And, behaviourally, you can turn a very sweet-natured horse into a cranky horse overnight.”
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/active/9952758/The-horses-saddled-with-our-obesity-epidemic.html


The British show world is losing connection with observed reality. The rest of the riding world needs to call them on their disconnect. Otherwise riding horses will be limited to small girls looking ridiculous on their big warmbloods.


----------



## tinyliny

if you have very long legs, and you ride a smaller horse, your legs will hang down well below the horse's sides. this makes using your leg effectively a bit harder. It can mean absolutely nothing, is you are able to compensate by using hand and seat. But, if you ride a squirrely horse and your legs are so far down, they are on 'air', you have less ability to affect him.


Conversely, when people are super short legged, and their leg sits 'on top' of the horses barrel, with the lower leg not coming down far enough, they are more vulnerable to being dumped with sudden movement.

something in between is best, as we all know.


as for your weight, I sturdy, average sized arab should be fine. I don't think a smalle, fine boned one is a good choice.


----------



## twixy79

Oooh a subject that I have delved into! Love it! I owned two horses before ever riding a horse. I know, odd, backwards, but well, it worked for me. I am 5'7 and hover anywhere between 195-200 fully clothed and in a winter coat (I decided to take riding lessons in the winter in Maine, not my brightest move....) When they showed me the lesson horse I would be riding, I was terrified I was going to break him! He was a draft/haflinger/tb cross. He was short, stocky, short backed, flat backed, and somewhat barrel-chested, but not overweight. He weighed about 1100lbs and I was assured I was not too heavy for him. That didn't help me to feel better, but I think in my head I pictured a bad cartoon, me getting up on the horse, and him falling to the ground legs sprawled out in all directions. Deciding to take lessons was a huge step for me. Losing nearly 200lbs was hard work, but getting the confidence I needed to sit on a horse was far worse than the diet and exercise....

I will admit after 5 or 6 lessons I finally gave up feeling sorry for sitting on the horse. I was not weighing him down, and clearly, he was not uncomfortable with me on him and we had wonderful sessions. Now, when I translated that into my own horses, things changed. I own two draft horses. Loretta is a Percheron standing 17.3h, and is a little overweight, but is right around 2000lbs give or take. She is flat as a pancake on her back, and she is like riding a worn-in couch. It's just magical. Duke is 15.3, built totally different. He is a belgian, his legs are much thicker, his back and her back are nearly the same length. he has higher withers and a much less muscular topline. I'd never dream of riding him, even if he was in perfect health. His back is not made to hold me, despite his weight. He would be suitable for children to ride if he was not so arthritic. Again, its all about the horse. 

So where am I going with this... Oh yeah..... bigger doesn't always equal capable of handling the weight. It really has to do with the skeleton and musculature of the horse. Man, I really love anatomy!


----------



## tinyliny

I just came back from a week long trail ride over some killer terrain, and some very long days in the saddle. I am 200lbs. saddle was a heavy ranch type, and the weight of the water we carried must have easily put 250 on his back. But that horse was able to carry it all up and down some bodacious hills, hour after hour. I have a new found respect for the strength of the horse!


----------



## twixy79

tinyliny said:


> I just came back from a week long trail ride over some killer terrain, and some very long days in the saddle. I am 200lbs. saddle was a heavy ranch type, and the weight of the water we carried must have easily put 250 on his back. But that horse was able to carry it all up and down some bodacious hills, hour after hour. I have a new found respect for the strength of the horse!


that sounds amazingly fun! my husband is 6'6" and he is afraid to try riding. he said his height, combined with loretta's height would give him vertigo, or put his skull into orbit. when i ride, he supervises and helps me get a leg over because our mounting block just isn't tall enough for a 17.3h horse, and a 5'6 wife


----------



## jaydee

bsms said:


> The British show world is losing connection with observed reality. The rest of the riding world needs to call them on their disconnect. Otherwise riding horses will be limited to small girls looking ridiculous on their big warmbloods.


Ridiculous comment.
Considering Britain is a country full of sturdy cobs, Irish Draughts, Draught horse crosses,quality hunters ranging from lightweight through to heavyweight and the chunkier native breeds like the Dales and Highland I somehow doubt they'll suddenly all need to be riding WB's!!
The weight controversy in the UK showing world is almost all about parents and grooms working in children's show ponies before the classes start with just a few occurrences of very overweight riders on the small native breeds. 
There's no excuse for anyone in the UK to be underhorsed as they've got such a huge diversity of horses and ponies to suit any weight and height of rider.


----------



## Change

I know many a man over 200 lbs and 6' tall or more that regularly ride QH and range-bred horses that are 14.2-3h and 900 lbs top weight. And these guys ride for several hours/miles at a time in wild terrain. None of them look "underhorsed."

What all these horses do have in common are good legs, short backs, and well-sprung ribs. It isn't so much the breed as the conformation. 

My sister has a Percheron. 16.2h and maybe 1600lbs. He pulls like a champ and even in a 4-up, will out-pull his team if not held - even at 23 years old. Good strong, straight legs. He's not a good riding horse though. He'll do it, but he's long and weak backed, and has developed a very noticeable sway back. That isn't from being ridden, either - it's just what his own conformation has done to him over the years.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

You most certainly can have an Arabian! Not all Arabian's are the same!

My husband and I are both 5'6". I weigh erm hopefully around 150 lbs (probably more like 160 right now) and he weighs a little over 200. We have 7 horses but 2 are Arabians including his main horse and one of my main horses. 

Chico, his horse is a Polish Arabian. He's 15.1 and very thick boned. DH never looks too big for him nor anyone larger that we put on him. He's never had any issues and can do 25 miles happily with DH riding. We hope to ride him in a 50 next year. 

Jake, my horse, is an Egyptian Arabian. He's 15.2 and very thin boned. I worry sometimes I look too big for him and hopefully can lose a few pounds before we can hopefully do a 50 mile ride next year.

In non Arabian world, my other main ride is a 14.1 hand APHA mare. I never feel too big for her even though she is so short!

First picture is DH and I on our Arabians, second is Stitch my Paint. We ride Endurance and there are all sorts of Arabians with all sorts of riders on them!


----------



## bsms

jaydee said:


> Ridiculous comment....
> There's no excuse for anyone in the UK to be underhorsed as they've got such a huge diversity of horses and ponies to suit any weight and height of rider.


I'm not the one arguing that 10% is a maximum weight, or 15%. Take Mia's new owner (since 2015). He's got to be 220-230 in his socks. When he isn't riding her bareback, he's using a roping saddle. 35+ lbs. Mia's maximum acceptable rider weight, including tack, as being pushed by the folks I quoted earlier, is 135-153 lbs (15-17%). He'd need a 1500-1600 lb horse. But 900 lb Mia has cheerfully raced 4 miles carrying him against racing horses just because she didn't want to quit!








​
Other than color, those three horses are identical to their half-brother Trooper: 3/4 Arabian, 1/4 Appy, about 850 lbs. One rider is light, maybe 135 lbs. The other two outweigh me, so around 200 lbs? The sons don't want to breed their own horses any more, so they've been buying locally available Quarter Horses instead. I asked last week how it is working. The Dad says the big horses just aren't getting the job done. They tire too quickly, don't rack up the miles, need more days off, eat more and need to be pulled back to the home ranch for rest more often.

Bandit WAS ridden too hard. He weighed 800 lbs when he arrived (vet's estimate) and he'd carried over 300 lbs on training runs. He braced his back like an I-beam when he arrived and I believe his knees have been abused. There ARE limits! But the Arabians I've met don't blink an eye at carrying 200 lbs.

Here is what I believe is an easy test: If your horse can carry you with a flowing, supple back, in a relaxed trot or canter, you aren't too heavy. If your horse stiffens when you get on, you have a problem. Get off!


----------



## QueenofFrance08

I should mention even though I worry that I'm too big for Jake he clearly doesn't think so. He did a 10 mile novice ride at our last ride and DH and Chico had to block him in from racing down the trail because he was so happy. We were supposed to walk the last 2 miles (competitive trail ride, you get a better score for a more recovered horse) but he wanted to trot! He was even trotting at a walk pace when I wouldn't let him go any faster. He was not ready to be done with the ride and would have gladly gone out for more even with me and probably 40 lbs of tack in 90 degree weather (hence the 40 lbs of tack, I had at least 4 water bottles on me).


----------



## my2geldings

I think it's all relative. I'm 5'5 and 125lbs and I ride a mare that is barely 15 hh and 1,400lbs. We have a few horses mind you but that particular one you would think I'm too big for when reading this. The way she is built, she's actually perfect for my build. I think it's something you need to look at on a individual basis.


----------



## QtrBel

My son came home yesterday from school talking about a meme (Is it a meme when it is a serious subject?) they were shown and had to write on in class. One side of the meme shows a skinny teenage girl looking in the mirror and the quote bubble says "Why do I have to be so fat?" The other side shows an equally skinny teenage boy with the bubble " Man, look at those pecs! I'm rivaling Arnold!"


----------



## blue eyed pony

Have a look at Crabbet Arabians  They're fairly sturdy built horses, still mostly bred for endurance. 15hh is tall for them but I have met a number around the 15.1/15.2 mark, and they are VERY strong. 

I have a friend who is 5'9 and rides a 13.2hh pony. That pony is built like the side of a barn (Highland Pony) but you'd expect her to look completely ridiculous on her pony and she looks fine.

My mother rides a 14.2hh Arab/Clyde/mutt pony sport mix, and is... a LOT heavier than you. Her pony has absolutely no trouble carrying her whatsoever and every single professional involved with that partnership is happy with them together.

The weight issue is stressed far too much IMO, as most if not all of the studies have been conducted on unfit horses whereas a fit horse conditioned to carry the weight is much less likely to experience undue strain or become injured as a result of a heavy rider. It's just like how I can carry 60% of my body weight without much difficulty but someone who isn't conditioned to carry heavy stuff might only be able to carry 20% without injuring themself.


----------

